

New Microsoft tablet surfaces - sarfralogy
http://www.patexia.com/feed/new-microsoft-tablet-surfaces-20120619

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4118122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121266>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128906>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128994>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129125> <\- Discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129134>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129154>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129179>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129556>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129563>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129798>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130556>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130731>

